# رحبوا بالمشرف الجديد



## †gomana† (17 يناير 2006)

*رحبوا بالمشرف الجديد*

*رحبوا معايا بالمشرف الجديد 
Blackguitar*


*على كل من منتدى المسيحى العام ومنتدى المرشد الروحى ...........متيمنيين ان يستخدمه الرب بكل طاقته

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا بلاك على الاشراف من اسرة إدارة منتدى الكنيسة العربية , عقبال البقية


ربنا يباركك وعايز همتك يا جميل*​


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2006)

الف الف مبروك يا بلاك, غقبال ما تبقى رئيس دولة هههههه


----------



## blackguitar (17 يناير 2006)

*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا روك ويا جيجى على ثقتكم الغاليه فيا دى 
ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكوا*


----------



## Michael (17 يناير 2006)

الف الف مبروك 
يا بلاك

عقبال المشرف العام


----------



## blackguitar (17 يناير 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه فحياتك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف شكر يا مايكل*


----------



## †gomana† (17 يناير 2006)

*اى خدمة يا جميل 

مبروووووووووووووووك وعايزينك تبهدلنا مواضيع 

ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز*


----------



## Maya (17 يناير 2006)

*أخي blackguitar

ألف مبروك على الإشراف وعلى  الثقة الكبيرة من أخوتك وأخواتك المشرفين ،  وأتمنى أن تكون سعيداً بالمكان واللون الجديد في المنتدى ، وأن تسعى لمزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات المميزة لنساهم جميعاً في تطوير المنتدى وتقديمه بأجمل صورة  ، أصلّي أن يكون هذا اليوم صفحة جديدة وسعيدة لك  في المنتدى  وأنت تستحق كل خير ....

ألف مبروك وحظاً سعيداً  ...*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك يا بولا وعقبال نائب المشرف العام وبعدين المشرف العام


----------



## blackguitar (17 يناير 2006)

*



			أخي blackguitar

ألف مبروك على الإشراف وعلى الثقة الكبيرة من أخوتك وأخواتك المشرفين ، وأتمنى أن تكون سعيداً بالمكان واللون الجديد في المنتدى ، وأن تسعى لمزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات المميزة لنساهم جميعاً في تطوير المنتدى وتقديمه بأجمل صورة ، أصلّي أن يكون هذا اليوم صفحة جديدة وسعيدة لك في المنتدى وأنت تستحق كل خير ....

ألف مبروك وحظاً سعيداً ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى اوى يا مايا على الكلام الجميل اوى ده واتمنى يارب ان اكون دايما عند حسن ظن الاعضاء كلها





			الف مبروك يا بولا وعقبال نائب المشرف العام وبعدين المشرف العام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



ميرسى يا كيرو برضه العين متعلاش عن الحاجب ماى روك هو الباشا برضه
وبرضه منساش انك انت اللى عرفتنى على المنتدى الجميل اوى ده*


----------



## ezzzak (17 يناير 2006)

الف مليون مبروك بلاك جيتار 

وعقبال  كدا لما نبركلك يوم فرحك ونشمت فيك :smile01


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2006)

*الف مبروك ولون من ردروده حاسه انه فى جنازه ما علينا 

مبروك وعقبال يوم متتنحس ايه اى تتاهل وتتجوز كدا *


----------



## pola (17 يناير 2006)

الف الف مبروك يا بولا
على الاشراف
و ربنا معاك


----------



## blackguitar (18 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى يا زيكو وعقبال ماشمت فيك انا الاول


وميرسى يا ميرنا هانم لسانك ده عاوز يقصر 3 متر بس وهكلم المشرف العام فالموضوع ده


وميرسى يا بولا باشا يا مبرمجاتى يا عظيم*


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2006)

*طب بزمتك كده لو قصر 3 متر ايه فاضل فيه ولما يقصر وهوه قصير خلقه مين هيطلع عينيكم *


----------



## blackguitar (18 يناير 2006)

*مشكلتك ان لسانك طويل والناس بتحب طوله لسانك ونا منهم
بس لو ترحمينا شويه*


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2006)

*لا يخويه ربنا اللى بيرحم مش انا انا عشماوى بس لسه بدرب وشكلى هجرب فى تلاته سعدتك وزيكو وهوت وكلنا لها*


----------



## ezzzak (18 يناير 2006)

> ميرسى يا زيكو وعقبال ماشمت فيك انا الاول






بعد الشر عليا :gun: 




			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *لا يخويه ربنا اللى بيرحم مش انا انا عشماوى بس لسه بدرب وشكلى هجرب فى تلاته سعدتك وزيكو وهوت وكلنا لها*






يا سلام يا ميرنا فعلا البنات ملايكه فينكم يا بنات تشوفو ميرنا الملاك:t6:


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2006)

*مين طلع اشعه انى بنت وريهونى انا دنس تالت شيطانى يعنى لسه ملقتش حد زيه*


----------



## †gomana† (18 يناير 2006)

*عسل يا ميرنا 

مية مية يا معلم روئيهم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## blackguitar (18 يناير 2006)

*



			لا يخويه ربنا اللى بيرحم مش انا انا عشماوى بس لسه بدرب وشكلى هجرب فى تلاته سعدتك وزيكو وهوت وكلنا لها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عقبال كده يارب لما عشماوى يجرب فيكى انتى ونخلص منك :yahoo:
متخافيش هوزع على تربتك بلح منتن   :t11:



			بعد الشر عليا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يلبنى ده قضا مينفعش تهرب منه .........يعنى لما تاخد واحده زى ميرنا  30:  مش هتكمل معاها اسبوع وعشماوى(ميرنا) هيفتكرك*


> عسل يا ميرنا
> 
> مية مية يا معلم روئيهم
> 
> ...




ميه ميه يا معلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*واضح ان احنا وقعنا فمنتدى بنات بيحششوا :new2:
حتى انتى يا جيجى ونا بقول عليكى عاقله*


----------



## Messias (18 يناير 2006)

الف مبروك 

و ربنا يبارك عملك دائما


----------



## blackguitar (18 يناير 2006)

*شكرا يا ميسياس ويارب اكون أد المسئوليه*


----------



## maarttina (18 يناير 2006)

*اعترااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااض*

اولا طبعا مبروك يا مشرفنا الجديد بلاك وربنا يستخدمك اكتر واكتر 
بس فيه حاجة مهمه انا معترضه أيه العنصرية ده كل المشرفيين مافيش فيهم غير اتنان بنات لا بأه انا معترضه انا برشح مايا كمان تكون مشرفه علشان نحس بالعدل شوية


----------



## blackguitar (18 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى يا مارتينا 
وبصراحه الموضوع ده تكلمى فيه المشرف العام 
بس يعنى البنات ناقصات عقل ودين زى ما ناس بيقولوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعد كده فيه مشرفات مكفرينا فعيشتنا زى ميرنا يعنى كفايه اوى ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ezzzak (18 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> اولا طبعا مبروك يا مشرفنا الجديد بلاك وربنا يستخدمك اكتر واكتر
> بس فيه حاجة مهمه انا معترضه أيه العنصرية ده كل المشرفيين مافيش فيهم غير اتنان بنات لا بأه انا معترضه انا برشح مايا كمان تكون مشرفه علشان نحس بالعدل شوية






عندكم نائبه المشرف العام وعايزين عدل ومساوه يا ناس يا مفترين 

انتو واخدين حقوق اكتر من المسحين وعايزين مساواه 

وبعيدين ميرنا ب 100 راجل يبقي احنا الي بنطالب بالمساوه ld:


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2006)

*الله واكبر هينقعو ويقرو بقا وشكل روك هيشلنى قريب بسبب قركم عليا بسم الصليب عليا  ايوا يا مارتينا اعترضى علشان كلهم بيقولو عليا لسانى طويل ومفتريه وواكلين حقى 






*


----------



## maarttina (18 يناير 2006)

يا معلم ده انت اللي حامينا هنا احنا عايشين في النتدي بوجودك انتي يا ميرنا 
وبعدين يابلاك راجع ردي علي المسلميين في مسألة ناقصات عقل ودين هتعرف ردي 
وبعدين طولي لسانك براحتك يا ميرنا انتي حره اللي مش عاجبه يدورلوا علي اجمد حيطه في المنتدي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا لسه مصره علي اعتراضي لازم قدام كل مشرف راجل يتعين لازم تعملوا كمان بنوته مشرفه


----------



## ميرنا (18 يناير 2006)

*ايوا صرى خليهم يعرفو انى مش لوحدى وربنا يخليك لمصر يا معلم *


----------



## antoon refaat (18 يناير 2006)

*بكل صوت مسموع بقول بـأعلي صوت يا بلاك يا بلاك الهلا وسهلا بيك معانا في وسطنا وسط اخواتك المشرفين وسلام خاص جدا ليك واهلا بيك لانك مشاركنا انا وكيرو في المرشد الروحي وبجد كنا مستنيينك من بدري  وكمان في المسيحي العام والف مبرووووووووووووك ليك*


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> اولا طبعا مبروك يا مشرفنا الجديد بلاك وربنا يستخدمك اكتر واكتر
> بس فيه حاجة مهمه انا معترضه أيه العنصرية ده كل المشرفيين مافيش فيهم غير اتنان بنات لا بأه انا معترضه انا برشح مايا كمان تكون مشرفه علشان نحس بالعدل شوية


 

اصل ميرنا و جمانة دفعوا بالدولار, فالدور عليكم, تدفعوا ارقيكم مشرفين ههههههه

بس بصراحة فكرة رائعة, الاخت مايا مواضيعها تجنن في قسم الاجتماعيان و التقافي... بس مثل ما هي قالت انها حتكون مشغولة فما اريد ازيهدا عن ما هي عليه...


----------



## koki (18 يناير 2006)

الف الف مبروك يا بولا على الترقيه الجديده وشد حيلك وخليك كده دايما ممتاز واكتر كمان. ربنا معاك. كوكى


----------



## blackguitar (18 يناير 2006)

*



			وبعدين يابلاك راجع ردي علي المسلميين في مسألة ناقصات عقل ودين هتعرف ردي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 يا مارتينا انا بهزر مش بتكلم بجد وبعد كده لات جادلى ولا تناقشى يا اخت عليا هههههههههههه



			الف الف مبروك يا بولا على الترقيه الجديده وشد حيلك وخليك كده دايما ممتاز واكتر كمان. ربنا معاك. كوكى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



ميرسى يا كوكى يا عسل على كلامك ده بس عاوزين نشوفك فالمنتدى *


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يناير 2006)

*مبرووووووووووووووك يا بلاك وتستاهلها يا حبيبي

واسف جداا علي المباركة المتاخرة ظروف امتحانات بقي *


----------



## blackguitar (20 يناير 2006)

*ولا يهمك يا مينا المهم انت شد حيلك فالامتحانات وربنا معاك*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يناير 2006)

*ميرسي يا بلاك صليلي *


----------



## blackguitar (20 يناير 2006)

*صلوات العدرا والقديسين
وربنا معاك يابنى*


----------



## kittyy (23 يناير 2006)

*مبروك يابلاك*

*ألف ألف مبروك يابلاك على الأشراف .. صدقنى أنا لسه عارفة دلوقتى . طب ليه ما أتصلتش بيا تقولى . بقى كدا اسمع من برا برضه ما كانش العشم. :beee: *

*معلش يابلاك أنا كدا علطول تلاقينى داخلت دخلات غريبه .:t33:. بس أصلى فعلا مبسوطة أنى لسه يادوب جاية المنتدى أمبارح وطبعا والحمدلله جيت على فرح كتير وترقيات وتهانى. ودى حاجة ترفع المعنويات بصراحه.:t16:  أصلك ماتعرفش يابلاك ياخويا أحنا جايين من أنهى منطقة. من على خط الإستواء وحياتك . حور ومينا وأيزاك يحكولك بقى  :hlp: *

*المهم خلينا هنـا. وربنا يوفقك يابلاك يارب وتبقى مشرف عام قد الدنيا . leasantr *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعب محبتك وخدمتك لأسمه. :new5: *

*سلام ومحبة رب المجد تكون معكم جميعا.  :new5: *


----------



## blackguitar (23 يناير 2006)

*انا بجد مش عارف ارد على كل الكلام ده
بس على العموم ميرسى اوى يا كيتى
ويارب يكون المنتدى عاجبك وعاوزين مشاركات كتيرة اوى*


----------



## kittyy (23 يناير 2006)

*المنتدى حلو بيكوا..*



			
				blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *انا بجد مش عارف ارد على كل الكلام ده*
> *بس على العموم ميرسى اوى يا كيتى*
> *ويارب يكون المنتدى عاجبك وعاوزين مشاركات كتيرة اوى*


 

*ياباشا المنتدى حلو بيكوا . أحنا جايين على السمعة بس.. :t16: *

*وماتستعجلش على رزقك كله جاى . مشاركات وبرامج وصورة وهيصــة . بس أنت لاحق .. :t33: *


----------



## blackguitar (24 يناير 2006)

*هنشوف ادينا مستنيين*


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2006)

*الرب يزيدكم حماس اكثر فاكثر*


----------



## blackguitar (25 يناير 2006)

*ألف شكر يا فريد بجد شرفنى مرورك وتهنئتك*


----------

